# Ruptured air sac?



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been hand raising birds for the last couple months which will be used as free flyers (view here for info.)
Done several young with no problems until these last two...
I get squabs around 5-7 days old and hand feed until weaning which is right around 14 days.

I fed this bird some Kaytee last night and it appears as if the crop is empty of food and filled with air.
Poop today is green and very watery. I do not believe this crop is impacted as I just dealt with that on my other problem bird.
I also do not believe this a result of bad feeding practices, i.e. pushing air into the crop via feeding.

Dun Magpie
_ crud on back is kaytee (babies a neck twister)._








_crud on crop is the fresh green poo_









Baby is 10 today.
Thanks folks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is what it looks like, but I am not experienced on how to deal with ruptured air sacs.
There are others who have and you should do a "search" on the subject.

So, the crops are completely empty when you found them like this?
did they have air in their crops last night?

and ...if I may ask...why are you hand feeding them, where are the parents?


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi AZC,

A bird would have its two frontal air sacs located at about where this one has the two extrusions, but it would not likely be a ruptured air sac, most likely just a leaker that is bleeding out into the thoracic lumen. Best left alone as long as the bird is breathing and eating. If it is still there after a month or if it gets so large that it appears to pose a problem you can puncture the outer skin with a scapel or exacto knife and drain it, but otherwise best left alone.

By the way that is an awfully young bird and I can't make out what appears to be hanging down in the second photo. Looks about one week or so old.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you both. 
I will see how it goes.

The reason why I am hand feeding these birds can be found in my OP.

The baby is 10 days old...(which is also in my OP) =]
The thing hanging down is his band.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Looking good!*

Bird appears good now. Crop has either diminished or the bird grew into it.
Thanks again.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to hear  Whenever my birds get that problem, I either leave them alone or pierce the skin with a needle and "deflate" them, making sure not to poke any veins and not going any deeper than the skin. Sometimes it takes a few deflations for everything to heal and them to stop blowing up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You DO need to be sure that the lower crop is not full of food/sediment that has not passed on into the digestive system. When the lower crop is full the upper "bumps" puff up. With air sac ruptures those "bumps" on the shoulders are not where it usually shows up. Bumps on the shoulders to me indicates that the crop is full and the bird isn't processing the food in the crop. Please, just be sure what is going on here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. never mind .. I see this is resolved.

Terry


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

No problems, yeah I dealt with a impacted crop on one bird. Olive oil mixed into Kaytee for a few days took care of that just fine.
I am happy I didn't have to poke this bird. Things like that don't always come easy on me. But at the end of the day you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZCorbin said:


> Bird appears good now. Crop has either diminished or the bird grew into it.
> Thanks again.


Goo to hear, thanks for the update!


----------

